# English barb



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

Need color help


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Dern near looks like a short faced homer!!! Thanks again for showing me those also!!!


----------



## epul (Oct 11, 2011)

What would you call this color why am I getting this color p arents are dun hen cock is red split for blue he also has a bit of white on him there is a picture of him in my album I know you don't think they look like barbs I will post their pictures again in a few months so you can see


----------

